# American(North & South) Hardwoods for Sticks?



## K Williams (Dec 23, 2009)

What hardwoods from North America & South America would you recommend for impact(not just strength...) stick training?


----------



## harold (Dec 23, 2009)

Check out Osage Orange aka Hedge Apple. The French called it Bois D'Arc, the Americanized version became "Bodock". It was used for wagon wheels and spokes in the pioneer days and supposedly was extremely termite resistant and strong.It is sold only in specialty wood work companies and I dont know if it comes in stick/dowel shape or not. I am still trying to find a provider locally.


----------



## David43515 (Dec 23, 2009)

www.woodcraft.com sells various woods online (as well as tons of other woodworking tools). The Osage they list is sold in blocks too short to cut sticks from, but they have 24" lengths of cocbolo for example. The good part is they have decent descriptions of the charicteristics of each wood. They also have lots of retail stores, and may have a location near you.


----------



## K Williams (Jan 1, 2010)

I found a company that sells Osage Orange blanks. Longest length is 24" though...


----------

